# Walther PK380 Single or Double Action



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

I might be buying a used (200 or 300 rounds) single/double action PK380 and was looking on the web to see what they sell new for. Buds has them new for $332, but says the action is single. Is the PK380 a single/double action pistol or do they truly make a single action PK380? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

sa/da


----------



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

its a single/double. i perfer to start mine from the single(manually cocked) because it takes less trigger travel to get it to go bang. otherwise its a friggen great gun! i love having it and i love shooting and carrying it. extra mags can be kind of a bitch to find for it though. in the 4 months that i have had mine i have only managed to get 1 extra mag.


----------

